# CBD Oil (non-THC) Bunny Safe?



## Jewels (Mar 14, 2018)

I haven't found a thread with this discussion (please link me if there already is), but is CBD oil safe for bunnies? I have friends that have used it on their dogs for arthritis and anxiety, but that's it. I've recently started using CBD oil (with no THC in it which is legal in my state) for myself to treat migraines and anxiety - in a stupid short amount of time, it has helped me tremendously. To get to my point, I have a New Zealand bunny named Fridge, neutered male, that is just now 2 years old. He has been having some anxiety issues - just tiny invisible triggers (not obvious like a loud TV or vacuum) that will randomly distract him from playing/lazy-ing, but he can usually be distracted back out of his anxiety attack as well. Basically what happens is he snaps into a mood for a few minutes and gets super scared/mad to where he lashes out at us by punching or trying to bite - he'll even charge at us. But then he can snap right back out of it and become a lovey bun again wanting cuddles and attention. We've been to the vet to make sure there aren't any underlying physical issues as well. I'm just wondering if CBD oil or something else on the natural side would help him? He's been a part of our family since he was about 4 months old - I started noticing these episodes when he as was a little over a year old. I know it can't be fun for him and I hate to think of him having these spells when we're not home to calm him back down. Any advice is welcome. Thanks!


----------



## Aki (Mar 14, 2018)

I just checked the French websites and apparently, you can. I found people saying they give it and CBD marketed for rabbits and cats on a trustworthy website. Some people describe the product like it's a miracle worker (it's apparently very effective for allergies), which always tends to make me wary but why not? A lot of people use hemp as a litter and rabbits can eat it without problems. The thing people mentionned was that some rabbits refuse to drink it which doesn't surprise me - you can make most dogs swallow pretty much anything but rabbits are harder to convince. Honestly, to calm down a super anxious rabbit the most effective way I know is getting him a spayed bunny friend. My current doe is a real nutcase and super anxious. I initially took a neutered male to bond with her because I felt bad just watching her work herself in a tizzy over nothing all the time. It was love at first sight and she improved tremendously. He unfortunately died 4 years later and she was a mess. She's got some kind of OCD and she wouldn't sleep or lay down and would jump on me and jump back down constantly. After two months, I caved and took another neutered male. She hated him immediately. Bonding them took three months BUT even if she was annoyed and even belligerent with the newbie, her anxiety decreased immediately. In the end they bonded well. They've been together for almost 4 years and a half and she lives very well. So, I don't know how true it is for other bunnies but my rabbit's problem seems mainly to be that she can't live as a single bunny. So, you know, if everything fails it might be worth a try to hunt for a pretty chill spayed doe to cuddle with him and see if that helps.


----------



## Jewels (Mar 14, 2018)

That's super interesting. I actually have a little girl (my avatar) who turned a year old in February - she still needs to be spayed, but the ultimate goal is to bond the two. I felt she was still too little before winter, but now that it's warming up I'm going to making her appointment (they're indoor buns, but with an older house there's always a chill in the winter). I'm fairly certain it will go well because they will already lay next to each other in their own spaces. She's a spry and happy little bunny - I've yet to see her in a bad mood. Hopefully she'll rub off on him and not vice versa.


----------



## RavenousDragon (Mar 15, 2018)

CBD oil is not tested to work in animals at all-- it's sort of like a vitamin more than anything. It may help, it may hurt. We simply don't have any data on it (it's definitely something many are working on, however). We are unsure of the side effects of CBD oil in animals and the companies that sell it are not regulated, so please be careful when using it. Each bottle may contain a different dose, inactive ingredients, etc. Let us know how it works!


----------



## Jewels (Mar 15, 2018)

I definitely get that - if we were talking about my old man bunny years ago I would have given it to him in a heartbeat (but it wasn't an option then). He was almost 13 with terrible arthritis - even if it wasn't entirely safe, I think it would have been worth it to possibly give him some relief. My only point of reference that I've seen personally is dogs - which has been a huge success: dogs limping to walk suddenly running around like puppies and dogs that would whine terribly during thunderstorms now sleeping through them. But with Fridge only being 2, it's just too young to experiment. I was hoping maybe you guys had heard things because Google brought up squat. I plan to mention it to my vet when I take my little girl in. I'm sure he can't prescribe or recommend it professionally, but I wonder if he'd have any insights.


----------



## ArlenePisani (Jul 27, 2018)

This kind of recipe would be perfect with marijuana strain http://www.ilovegrowingmarijuana.com/alien-og/. Marijuana now a days are use not only medically but also in cullinary. Adding cannabis to your food is the alternate way of dosing it for those who don't smoke.
But keep in mind that cannabis must be process first before mixing it with your dish. ingesting directly would not release it's full potential and it will not taste nice.


----------



## Popsicles (Jul 27, 2018)

Jewels said:


> I definitely get that - if we were talking about my old man bunny years ago I would have given it to him in a heartbeat (but it wasn't an option then). He was almost 13 with terrible arthritis - even if it wasn't entirely safe, I think it would have been worth it to possibly give him some relief. My only point of reference that I've seen personally is dogs - which has been a huge success: dogs limping to walk suddenly running around like puppies and dogs that would whine terribly during thunderstorms now sleeping through them. But with Fridge only being 2, it's just too young to experiment. I was hoping maybe you guys had heard things because Google brought up squat. I plan to mention it to my vet when I take my little girl in. I'm sure he can't prescribe or recommend it professionally, but I wonder if he'd have any insights.


Some vets (in the UK at least) are open minded to the benefits of CBD oil, but it can only legally be used as a sort of “last resort” as vets must use the available licensed products first.


----------



## Green2Rabbits (May 31, 2020)

I was wondering the same thing. I'm new to the game but only have one rabbit as of now that I just recieved so she is high strung. I'm thinking if giving her a CBD bud that way it is no oil. (although I want to) 
My friend's cat is super fat and will cry till it gets fed. My friend will always cave. Anyways one day he let me give her some of the CBD oil I use (0 THC) and within a few mins it was just chilling in its bed. Totally relaxed and not begging for food or bugging us to keep petting it. I did go by it to pet it and the cat was super relaxed. Talked to my friend later and he said it was back to normal but it made a clear difference. Yes being natural you need to do research but in my small unscientific test it works well on cats.
Now......not sure if a rabbit can handle the oil part. I think it could eat the bud but not sure about the carrier oil.
Poor thing went from in a barn in the country to in a cage in the city.


----------



## Partos (Dec 20, 2020)

Dont know the right answer.

But take a look at these articles:
Should you give your pets CBD? It depends
Honest Paws Reviews: Can It Help Your Pet? [Crazy Truth]


----------

